# Bobos at Pensacola Pier



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

I was fishing at Pensacola pier during New Year and had a blast catching some bobos (bonito). My Dad wants to come during late March... can anyone tell me if these bobos will stil be around during that time? Or how about what is usually around Pcola Pier in March? He siad he wants to know before he springs for the plane ticket, but he wants to get some bonito/kings.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

In Late March, there can be some of the best fishing of the year, but it's usually not kings. Bonito - they're around and they'll usually make a brief run - I don't know if I'd target them then. Jack Crevalle, ditto. A fun - non-food fish.
Kings start showing up around then, but typically the best fishing is for pompano (the best tasting fish that there is, IMO), Spanish, Sheepshead, redfish, whiting, black drum - those would be your best bet.. Cobia start to show up in late March, but April is usually better. Charter boats may be able to put you on kings and bonito during the last week of March. Relying on them to be in the vicinity of the pier may be an iffy situation -- and then, you may hit it just right. That's the nature of pier fishing, though.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Much appreciated.:thumbup:


----------

